

PyPy Speed Center - Grekker
http://speed.pypy.org/

======
Daishiman
This is great, but it needs a corresponding memory usage graph.

------
jvictor118
What is the best way to make use of PyPy to speed up applications? Every time
I hear about PyPy, it's always in the context of performance, but these stats
indicate that it's actually slower than CPython at pretty much everything --
not just the interpreter, but also when using the JIT.

So my question is: how are you supposed to make use of PyPy when you have a
Python script that demands performance?

~~~
janzer
I'm not sure why you think pypy is slower than cpython "at pretty much
everything" after looking at this site. Out of the 21 benchmarks given, 10 are
2x or more faster than cpython, 10 are between 2x faster and 2x slower and
only 1 is more than 2x slower.

------
houseabsolute
The go programming language also has such a dashboard.
<http://godashboard.appspot.com/benchmarks> Takes a while to load, fyi. I
think dashboards like these are a great idea and all implementations should
have something like it.

------
janzer
I think Miquel Torres did an excellent job putting this site together. For
anyone that is interested the code for the site can be found at
<http://github.com/tobami/codespeed>

------
sfk
Did anyone find the the sources for the benchmarks?

~~~
fijal
Benchmark sources are here: <http://codespeak.net/svn/pypy/benchmarks/>

